# Quikrete all purpose sand?



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a bag of the quikrete all purpose sand because it has a dark color and it varies from sand to small pea pebbles. I was wondering if anyone has ever used this before?Here it is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice color. Hope to see the filled tank.
I would put about half of a 5g bucket of it and run a hose through it keeping it at the bottom and let any finer pieces float out over the top. Keeping the end of the hose that is at the bottom. No doubt a bit of dust and possibly trash may come out.
It sure looks more like the sand in a stream than white sand does.
If you are going for a stream look you did well.
I get this from a mom & pop LFS. They break down a large bag and sell 2# and 5# bags. But you can go directly to a blasting yard for the big bag I think 40Lb.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=52570


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I've used it in the past and had mixed feelings. It is cheap but then the quality can vary quite a bit. Some will have dirt but that is a matter of what you want in that tank at that time. We use dirt to plant, maybe? 
But the main problem I had at the time was due to the fish and type filter I was using. My fish were diggers who loved to spit the sand on the filter intake of HOB filter. In a HOB the water goes to the impeller before the media and that makes the sand score and kill the impeller real quick. 
Depends on what and how you are working it?


----------



## Fishmonger859 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have used this before. I recommend thoroughly rinsing the sand before using it in your aquarium, it's pretty dusty. It doesn't really provide any kind of a binding ability, or even that good of a substrate for roots to hang on to, but it does look very natural in the tank. With proper fertilization plants will grow in it, however you may need to use weights on smaller plants until their roots are developed enough to keep themselves held down. I had a 45 tall using only this as a substrate and grew vals, sagitaria subdulata, and Lobelia cardinalis decently well, but I was much less experienced in growing aquatic plants back then.

All in all it's cheap, fish safe( provided you rinse it), and natural looking, not bad if you ask me.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ty all for your answers. I guess ill go ahead and use this. Its gonna be a cap for my second attempt at dirting a tank (its only a fluval spec v). I also have playsand but it seemed like it would get picked up by the water flow because it is so fine it also is a much brighter color which I didnt want. So i guess we will see how it goes.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Does this bag say anything about being graded for size? 

Here is a good test:
Put equal amounts of this sand, and play sand in separate containers with water, and swirl well. 
See how fast the water clears. 
Play sand has a lot of fines, and they will stay suspended for quite a while. They can get stirred up and cloud the water in an aquarium. Also, they fill the spaces between the larger particles and greatly reduce the water flow through the substrate. 
If the Quickrete is a product I have used here (for different purpose) there is just a little dust from shipping, it is essentially all particles one size.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Pool filter sand is very uniform in particle size, is usually fairly clean, and is made for a use similar to plant substrates. It is also cheaper than pet store sand/gravel is.


----------

